# Antonio McDyess says Rasheed Wallace is a Turncoat



## urwhatueati8god (May 27, 2003)

> Antonio McDyess and several of his former Pistons teammates were shocked when Rasheed Wallace decided to sign with the rival Boston Celtics.
> 
> “The things (the Pistons) had going with Boston the last couple years, I was surprised he signed there, and not only me,” McDyess said. “A lot of the other guys on our team in Detroit were surprised.
> 
> “It wasn’t genuine dislike between us and the Celtics, but when you compete so hard against a team, well, it would have been like Reggie Miller going to New York from the Pacers. You know the guys on his team would have been saying, ‘Oh, you want to go to New York?’ ”


Link


----------



## UNHFan (May 14, 2005)

Wallace is a smart man he knew going to the C's would allow him the chance to compete for the ring. Not a turncoat smart business!


----------



## Damian Necronamous (Jun 10, 2002)

WTF? McDyess signed with the Spurs...the team that beat Detroit in the Finals in 2005, so he can shut the hell up.

How the hell does it compare to Reggie going to the Knicks? This is a joke of a statement.


----------



## UNHFan (May 14, 2005)

McDyess just trying to keep his name in the public arena seeing that his game has long passed him by.


----------



## c_dog (Sep 15, 2002)

this definitely seems quite hypocritical of mcdyees. this isn't exactly the first time this has happened, and it won't be the last.

now ron artest.. if anybody is a turncoat it's him. signing with the lakers, really now?


----------



## John (Jun 9, 2002)

Better than you some internet A$$ can do nothing but to rant here!


----------



## Jakain (Sep 8, 2006)

He didn't call Wallace a "turncoat"; he just said he was surprised. McDyess also didn't say anything about his own move although imo Detroit is more of a "rival" to Boston than it is to San Antonio; it'd be like saying San Antonio has a rivalry with New Jersey or Cleveland. 

Wallace going from Detroit to Boston is like Michael Finley going from Dallas to San Antonio (except in the latter situation he was still being paid by Mark Cuban which just adds insult to injury especially since he won a ring with 'em).


----------

